# trained 3 yr old drahthaar available



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

My 3 year old drahthaar is available to the right family. He is out of Jason Wilde's F litter. He has been force fetched by Shane Loveland. He is devastatingly handsome, extremely athletic, a fantastic hunter and a faithful companion. I don't want to let him go. But he killed my wife's cat last night. My wife loved that cat. My wife never liked the dog. Rather than rub salt in the wound I think he would be better off somewhere where everyone loved him. 

And, if you like dogs, he is lovable, trust me. The only caveat is that he kills cats. And he eats a sock occasionally (but he always passes it). 

I have hunted him with great success. He finds and points with the best of them. Loves to swim and retrieve. Great in cold water. He loves to run the trails while I mountain bike or hike. He is a good fishing and backpacking companion. He loves to cuddle. He is gentle and a quick learner.

Fit is more important to me than money. I have been told he is worth 2k due to his breeding and training. But the most important thing to me is getting him into the right situation. Ideally, I would like to retain some visiting privileges. Meaning I would like to have an option to take him camping or biking once in a while. I would also like to take him on my annual MT bird hunt in October. I have been going each year for 15 years and it just aint no good or no fun without a good dog. It is also killing my 11 year old boy and my 10 year old girl to let him go - I told them I would do the best I could to place him somewhere where they can continue to see him. I guess it is like offering a kid you love out for adoption (to a better situation) but asking to stay involved in his life. 

Please call me or text me if this sounds like a fit to you. You can reach me at 801 209-1605. Right now he is staying at my 94 year old mom's house. I need to move him quickly, but not hastily.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

*Don't do it..*

Cat's are replaceable.. If you give your dog away, it will kill you inside. The cat probably hat it coming anyhow..


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

hey Johnnycake - I'm located in Sandy.

GreenFletchings - you are right - giving him away is painful.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh man, that is tempting!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Does he get along with other dogs?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Lefty, I sent you a private message yesterday. Not sure if you received it.


----------

